# Alton towers meet



## dippy dee

Hi ladies is anyone interested in a meet at Alton towers? It will be in a few months time so i am wondering firstly what dates are good for you?
Dh and i will be staying there for 2 days so there is no rush trying to get on rides etc.
COME ON LADIES and oh's come join in the fun.


----------



## thelilbump

I posted on fb but i'll come as long as I can get there. Are we taking LO's? I'm good most days but can't do June if you decide to go then


----------



## dippy dee

I'm taking my 3 lo's with me god help us all lol, how about we say July then everyone can save enough and plenty of time for plans to be made?


----------



## princessellie

:cry: nooo why dont we do september :cry:

x


----------



## dippy dee

ok everyone write what month you prefer


----------



## princessellie

september :haha:

x


----------



## Twiglet

Nooo september means no me :( unless you ladies may be prepared to be my birthing partners? :haha:


----------



## princessellie

whn in october are u due?

x


----------



## saraendepity

i dont wanna wait till september lol....lso might be too cold.....i was thinking either June or July...either are good for us...that way it should be nice and warm and we can fit in another meet later on in the year ?!?!


----------



## princessellie

booooooooo!

:cry:

x


----------



## Twiglet

14th October. :thumbup:


----------



## dippy dee

Ok so July is a good idea and then we can hold a special one for ellie later on in the year :) Ellie i live abvout 20 mins away from there so i can meet you anytime and play rollercoaster with you plus i would get newborn squishy cuddles lol


----------



## princessellie

woohoo yey good idea, we'll go as soon as michelle has given birth lmfao

x


----------



## Twiglet

Yes :smug: then I can go on proper rides and leave Liam to babysit :haha: [with me there of course ;) ]


----------



## princessellie

exactly, paul and liam can hold the babies and we can go and PLAYYY!! :D

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Im not fussed when, just tell mr and I'll be there lol


----------



## kirsten1985

Me neither, I'll be there whenever it is :D


----------



## boltonlass

Anytime over summer fine by me. Hopefully will have use of car - if not will find a way lol.


----------



## bjl1981

I'm going with OH in September, so unless it coincides won't be there, but just for your info June and July are bad for school trips (I'm a teacher!). So it'll be very busy. It might be worth waiting til after summer for Alton towers. You could try a meet somewhere else in the mean time?


----------



## lfernie

Where is it? I live in Glasgow so don't think i could make it :( unless it's near the top of England x


----------



## princessellie

ahh see we should deffo wait till september!!!

x


----------



## purpledahlia

lfernie, its next to london. I really wanna go but i just dont know, a) how i'd get there B) if i can afford it and c) i dont have a OH who can help with either of those OR watch Ava while i go on rides. :(


----------



## lfernie

purpledahlia said:


> lfernie, its next to london. I really wanna go but i just dont know, a) how i'd get there B) if i can afford it and c) i dont have a OH who can help with either of those OR watch Ava while i go on rides. :(

Well I think youcould maybe get a bus or train? My OH won't come anyway so I wouldn;t have anyone to look after Ry whilst I went on rides. I might look into trains etc I probs couldn't afford to go and stay over night as Im going on hol in July but I would go if I could get an early train/bus there and late one back maybe. I'll let you know if I find anything feasible x


----------



## dippy dee

Ladies there are coaches etc to get there and also we have men and each other to watch the babies :)
I am thinking the 7th or 14th of July as that is when dh gets paid lol


----------



## purpledahlia

oh yeh i was thinking of thorpe park :rofl: 

Yeh not quite as far as london,

how long would it take to get there?


----------



## purpledahlia

from scotland :rofl:


----------



## boltonlass

purpledahlia said:


> from scotland :rofl:

For you about 5 hours by car. Thats a seriously long way for a day trip :rofl: - but not as far as London!


----------



## purpledahlia

hmmmmm... ill need to think, off to check prices etc


----------



## dippy dee

some of us can get free tickets if that may help.


----------



## purpledahlia

yeh that would!


----------



## Twiglet

PD, you and Ava can come stay with us if that's any help, I live in Northampton and Alton Towers isn't too far away from us [according to Liam] 

And I wont be going on rides as I'll be big time pregnant so will look after babies for people :kiss: 

Ahem, I want a free ticket as I'm not going on rides :rofl: or food...either will do :haha:


----------



## dippy dee

ebay have l;oads of 2 for 1 tickets for 99p ladies if that helps? And other alton towers tickets on there as well


----------



## purpledahlia

aww thats so nice of you! Will look up trains and busses and all the rest. i'll pay you for letting me stay in food! :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

well 2 for 1 doesnt help me unless someone else is going alone?


----------



## Twiglet

I'll make Liam not go ;)

Edit: he'd be a brat anyway, he got all excited yesterday about going on the rides...so I said he couldn't go :smug:


----------



## thelilbump

do they not do group admission prices, so if there's 10 or more of you it's touch cheaper?


----------



## dippy dee

If you book on line there is a 20% discount, also there are cheap tickets here https://www.365tickets.com/prodhubs...0?afid=prqy4&gclid=COjb3qXo5aACFUQA4wodaVJDHw
and also here https://www.lastminute.com/site/entertainment/daysout/theme-parks.html

Also if you have a tesco card i think you can get free tickets will ask around.


----------



## dippy dee

yay group prices here https://www.altontowers.com/tickets/


----------



## princessellie

no one has to worry about not having anyone to look after their babies hahaha, by then i'll be 32 weeks pregnant and wont be going on anything apart from the bench and maybe the grass to sit and have my picnic with michelle lmfao, so any babies can stay with us 

x


----------



## purpledahlia

ive just noticed your calling new baby naomie.. i love that name! good choice!


----------



## princessellie

thanks :D its between that and isabella atm, but im leaning more towards naomie

x


----------



## Twiglet

Tehe yep! What Ellie said! We'll be babysitters for the day :haha: I'm sure Moo will try to help too as she has a thing about other babies at the moment and wants to stroke them all the time....odd little thing I've bred :smug:


----------



## princessellie

eeeh leyla is a smacker!! so i'll be keeping her on a tight rein all day lmfao, all the babys'll be going home battered :blush:

x


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: well Moo can stroke any smacks better.


----------



## princessellie

haha what a good team they make :rofl:

x


----------



## dippy dee

Harley is a nibbler but not just anywhere he loves nibbling ears :haha:


----------



## princessellie

:rofl:

how very random, leyla likes to bite my nose hahaha

x


----------



## dippy dee

haha we have strange children


----------



## boltonlass

Just looked up Alton Towers on the clubcard rewards site and you need £10 in clubcard vouchers to exchange for 1 admission ticket. Time to start shopping at tesco me thinks :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

oooh thats good, im gna do the same!

x


----------



## boltonlass

Im sure ive got about £4 worth of clubcard vouchers hanging around. Not sure how long ive got to collect more points before they send the next lot of vouchers out - i only ever get a couple of pounds of vouchers cause i dont shop there much. Might see if i can borrow some vouchers off my mum (she works at tesco so does all her shopping there and therefore gets tons of points) then give her my vouchers once i get them. Hmmm need to figure this out.


----------



## thelilbump

has a date for this been decided yet btw?


----------



## dippy dee

it's either the 7th or the 14th which ever is best for everyone


----------



## thelilbump

7th or 14th of what lol?


----------



## JayleighAnn

July x


----------



## dippy dee

Thanks Jayleigh i forgot to put the important bit hehe i'm not with it today.


----------



## thelilbump

:haha: i thought it was july but wasn't 100%!

Ok i can do either of them dates as far as i know just need to figure out how to get there :happydance:


----------



## boltonlass

thelilbump said:


> :haha: i thought it was july but wasn't 100%!
> 
> Ok i can do either of them dates as far as i know just need to figure out how to get there :happydance:

If ive got the car can pick you up again :thumbup:. If OH is back over here working i may not have the car so will think of something else - could send him on the bike for the day then we can have the car :haha:.


----------



## princessellie

thelilbump said:


> :haha: i thought it was july but wasn't 100%!
> 
> Ok i can do either of them dates as far as i know just need to figure out how to get there :happydance:

same here, although it doesnt look THAT far on the train, im used to long treks to do these meets lol, lets hope its worth it eh

x


----------



## thelilbump

boltonlass said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> :haha: i thought it was july but wasn't 100%!
> 
> Ok i can do either of them dates as far as i know just need to figure out how to get there :happydance:
> 
> If ive got the car can pick you up again :thumbup:. If OH is back over here working i may not have the car so will think of something else - could send him on the bike for the day then we can have the car :haha:.Click to expand...

Aw thankyou but I don't want to be any trouble. Wouldn't you have to come up to go back down again?



princessellie said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> :haha: i thought it was july but wasn't 100%!
> 
> Ok i can do either of them dates as far as i know just need to figure out how to get there :happydance:
> 
> same here, although it doesnt look THAT far on the train, im used to long treks to do these meets lol, lets hope its worth it eh
> 
> xClick to expand...

have u looked into it, do you need to get a train then a bus or somehting? Bet it's quite far on train from here tbh


----------



## princessellie

no i havent looked yet, i didnt know which station was closest, just seen on the map

x


----------

